# One of these things is not like the others #195



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

America is burning and people are divided. But there are 3 different factions being lumped together. We decipher who is who and why they are being used to divide Americans.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-01T22_14_45-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As it turns out, the revolution is being televised. 
The Globalists are driving the bus. About time we commandeered the bus, I'd say.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton and @Sasquatch

Yes a .380 is not a .45 and the correct quote is "The World Done Gone Crazy".

Thanks!

Slippy!:vs_wave:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> @Denton and @Sasquatch
> 
> Yes a .380 is not a .45 and the correct quote is "The World Done Gone Crazy".
> 
> ...


"Somethin's done better than nothin" '. That's what I always says.



> A platitude is a trite, meaningless, or prosaic statement, often used as a thought-terminating cliché, aimed at quelling social, emotional, or cognitive unease. Platitudes have been criticized as giving a false impression of wisdom, making it easy to accept falsehoods: A platitude is even worse than a cliché.


"A thing worth doing is worth doing poorly". 
That's what I always say. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Sasquatch

You mentioned First Amendment Auditors, can you expound on that? Maybe start a thread? I'd like to learn more about what you mentioned.

Thanks

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Sasquatch
> 
> You mentioned First Amendment Auditors, can you expound on that? Maybe start a thread? I'd like to learn more about what you mentioned.
> 
> ...


He covered that in the show before this one. Sheesh!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> He covered that in the show before this one. Sheesh!


AWESOME and HELPFUL! lain:

sheesh! :vs_smirk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> AWESOME and HELPFUL! lain:
> 
> sheesh! :vs_smirk


Dont talk to Denton. He doesn't work in the customer service department anyway.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Dont talk to Denton. He doesn't work in the customer service department anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This woman standing next to me, "Karen" I think her name was...said I don't need to take that crap from @Denton and should get a manager.

I said, "Shutup Karen"...then I glanced at her backside and said, "That ass ain't gonna shrink on its own, and your ex husband left the treadmill so move along"...:vs_lol:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> This woman standing next to me, "Karen" I think her name was...said I don't need to take that crap from @Denton and should get a manager.
> 
> I said, "Shutup Karen"...then I glanced at her backside and said, "That ass ain't gonna shrink on its own, and your ex husband left the treadmill so move along"...:vs_lol:


Karen's head would explode.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A long time user said this was an excellent show. A new listener was very happy with it.

The long-time listener said we are really "gelling." Jelling?" Either way, we seem to be getting better and the last show was a good one, it seems.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> America is burning and people are divided. But there are 3 different factions being lumped together. We decipher who is who and why they are being used to divide Americans.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-01T22_14_45-07_00


That movie was "Earthquake" starring Charlton Heston, and the rogue NG was "Jody" played by Marjoe Gortner. Funny that just recently that character came to my mind as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> That movie was "Earthquake" starring Charlton Heston, and the rogue NG was "Jody" played by Marjoe Gortner. Funny that just recently that character came to my mind as well.


You, sir, are the Bomb! I appreciate the mental jumpstart.


----------

